# Bounty Hunters Commission (RPG- Star Wars fans please join)



## Noldor_returned (Feb 16, 2006)

You don't need a profile, as part of a bounty hunter's success lies in hidden and unknown talents or skills.
--------------------------------------------------
The 2nd Death Star has just been blown up, and the Rebels are beginning to form the new government. Several bounty hunters have set up a commission. So you can create your own bounty, team up, or just go solo. Have fun!
--------------------------------------------------
A call was coming through on the Commission Chief's comlink. They were asking for an experienced bounty hunter, and Joora Nilgarf, who happened to be in the room, said he was happy to take it. The contact was asking for a bounty on Cheelo Raddyn, a shipping boss, operating on Coruscant. If he were killed, the payout was 20 000 credits, and for a live capture 35 000 credits. Joora asked where to bring the body and to collect his money. The contact said to go to Kashyyyk, and there would be a ship called _Lightning Ride_, and that was all they would say. Joora left immediately.


----------



## Mulgaria (Feb 16, 2006)

Rik Dysler scrolled down the display on his datapad, keeping one eye on the console set into his desk. At intervals he looked up, worried he'd be caught in the act. No problems; his Commanding Officer wouldn't be back for a good half hour yet.
_There!_
One name on the manifest jumped out at him. Ah, yes. _The Lightning Ride_, aka _The Big One_, aka _Fornax Express_, aka...well, it was a smuggler ship. A name for every system. But it was here, and unless his datapad was lying it was on a job.
Lieutenant Dysler patched through on his comlink to the _Lightning_.
"This is Kashyyyk port control. Stand by to recieve a boarding team. Your captain has some documents he needs to sign."
Signing off, Dysler pulled on his gleaming black helmet, the pride of the Imperial Fleet Troopers. He'd stop off to pick up a two-stormtrooper escort, but wasn't expecting much trouble. A chance for some money, then. And if the news they'd just got from Endor was anything like as groundbreaking as it seemed...well! He could use the extra cash.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 16, 2006)

Joora Nilgarf touched down on Coruscant in his ship _Legacy of Death _unnoticed, as the Rebel Alliance hadn't taken over Coruscant yet, and the Imperials were all preparing to flee or fight. He sealed it up, and wondered how he would find Cheelo, without being totally obvious. Deciding to go with a peasant approach, he pulled his rags over him, and started off towards the upper levels.
After reaching the fifth highest, he started wandering around, looking for someone he could talk to about getting a 'job' in a shipping company.


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 17, 2006)

_The Lightening Ride._ It was said to be a ship of great magnificents but Tekec Ilksa wasnt interested in that. He was interested in Cheelo Raddyn. The bounty was a great many credits he heard but that was if he was brought alive.

He set of on his way to Courosunt in his ship the _Hhesoow Cooj._


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 17, 2006)

Joora found a Rodian on the 4th highest level, and asked if they knew any good shipping companies, or where he could find one. They told of another one, as well as Cheelo's. Joora asked where he could find Joora, and was told he was on a business trip.
"Business trip? How do you know?" Joora asked.
"Because I am him," The Rodian said, pulling out a blaster.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 18, 2006)

Joora quickly ducked, which was lucky, as Cheelo fired a shot at the same moment, that only just missed the bounty hunter's back. Joora whipped out a thermal detonator, and said, "Cheelo, stop shooting or I'll blow you up."
Cheelo stood still for a moment, then said, "You're here for a bounty, aren't you?"
Joora looked up, surprised. "How did you know?"
"I guessed. You see, most people would have been celebrating, instead of looking for a job. The only people who wouldn't are those who don't care, and I can think of three types of people that fall into this category: Pirates, smugglers and bounty hunters."
"Okay, you got me," Joora said. "Since neither of us is likely to disarm, and I have a more destructive weapon, you won't escape innoticed if you kill me. But if I blow you up, I can't achieve my bounty, as your body might disintegrate. So, we need to reach an agreement."
"I agree. How about I pay you double what you would be earning for my bounty?"
"No, because then another bounty hunter will come after you. How about I give you 3 day's headstart, and then I go after you. If and when I catch you, I won't kill. Does that sound fair?"
"I guess it's the best deal I'm likely to get, isn't it? Well, I suppose. What are you going to do in the mean time?" Cheelo asked.
"Stay here, look around. I don't think it matters to you. I think you'd better get going."


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 19, 2006)

Tekec is flying down onto Courosaunt and sees a man holding a blaster to what looked like a bounty hunters chest. They where talking. Tekec landed and got out of _Hhesoow Cooj _and walked towards them. he could hear what they where saying.

"Okay, you got me," Joora said. "Since neither of us is likely to disarm, and I have a more destructive weapon, you won't escape innoticed if you kill me. But if I blow you up, I can't achieve my bounty, as your body might disintegrate. So, we need to reach an agreement."
"I agree. How about I pay you double what you would be earning for my bounty?"
"No, because then another bounty hunter will come after you. How about I give you 3 day's headstart, and then I go after you. If and when I catch you, I won't kill. Does that sound fair?"
"I guess it's the best deal I'm likely to get, isn't it? Well, I suppose. What are you going to do in the mean time?" Cheelo asked.
"Stay here, look around. I don't think it matters to you. I think you'd better get going."

This was more than he could handle. Tekec had just seen another bounty hunter let Cheelo go.
When Cheelo had gone, Tekec went up behind Joora and held a blaster to his back and said:"Why did you let him go you fool. Now you have let many other bounty hunters have a go. You will miss your chance next time. The word will be spread that Joora Nilgarf, oh yes I know your name as I'm sure you know mine, is soft and will let captives go when the offer him more. Do you know who I am yet...well I'll tell you. I'm Tekec Ilksa the most ruthless bounty hunter.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 19, 2006)

"How did you find out about this bounty? I was the only one who knew, apart from the Commission Chief," Joora demanded. "I also have a plan, and I will kill him as soon as the 3 days are over. And I am not soft, I just show mercy and prefer a challenge." With that, Joora walked away from Tekec, and found Cheelo's ship. Quickly and quietly, he placed a tracking device underneath the hull.
Joora ran back to his ship, and saw Cheelo taking off. Giving Cheelo a few minutes to enter hyperspace, Joora followed, and saw that Cheelo was heading for a small planet called Dagobah. Joora programmed in the coordinates, and followed.


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 20, 2006)

Tekec tried many times to contact Joora from his ship but was unable to so he disided to try to follow him.
Soon after Joora jumped into hyperspace and it was impossible to go after someone in hyperspace so he tryed hacking into the computers in joora's ship. When he sucseeded he saw there was a tracking divise on Cheelo's ship and he was heading for Dagobah, so he followed.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 20, 2006)

Cheelo's ship landed on Dagobah, after 2 days in hyperspace. Joora kept his ship flying a little longer, and landed on the other side of the planet. He decided to plan for a day, before he went after him.


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 21, 2006)

Tekec sees that Joora is heading for the far side of Dagobah while Cheelo is going to land on the closer side. Tekec decids to land on the same side as Cheelo and then get him before the 3 days are up before Joora is going to get him. He starts to desend...........


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 21, 2006)

The third day was over, and Joora started his long hike over the marshland of Dagobah. It took him 2 days to traverse the planet, and to find Joora.


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 21, 2006)

Tekec navigated his way down to Dagobah.

He landed and then thought that it would be good for him to wait for Joora and see what he did. At first he thought it was foolish but then he changed his mind. He thought "Let Joora kill him then I shall kill Joora and take Cheelo's body off him.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Feb 21, 2006)

Riff Zaltok had landed on the small planet of Tatooine, he was looking for a man, his name was Dirh. " Cursed be this stinking weather." He said wiping the beads of sweat from his eyebrow. "Ah Ha!" He saw the man on a speeder heading towards a trading post. He drew his blaster and used his Jet pack to silently speed over. He walked in but a laser barely missed his chest. " I know why you are here Bounty boy." Riff smiled, " I'm sure you do....Hey!" Another blaster fired from behind. " Oh great your brother,,,Mahri right? Okay 2 on 1.... tsk tsk." Another bolt passed him , he ducked and rolled under a table.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 25, 2006)

Joora had caught up with Cheelo, and pulled out his electrobinoculars, scanning the area for anything else. There was strange feeling in the air, and a small cavern nearby. Joora decided to stay away from it, and pulled out his normal blaster, setting the level to stun. He took aim, and hit Cheelo first shot. Running over, he picked up Cheelo and started running off to his ship.
After the 3 days, in which it took Joora to return, he was glad. He had had to subdue Cheelo, keep him alive, and unconcious. Binding Cheelo to the copilot's seat, Joora took off, setting course for Kashyyyk. The whole journey, Joora kept a blaster held to Cheelo.


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 25, 2006)

Tekec saw Joora coming up behind Cheelo and then shoot at him. Tekec started to run up to take Cheelo's body but caught his foot on a root and fell. He had sprained his ankle and could not follow on foot so he limped back to his ship and took off.


----------



## Miss Rainbow (Jun 20, 2006)

Hello, I also very much enjoy Star Wars as well as TLOTR; I want to join this thread and see how Star Wars could be related to TLOTR too! There are other films/stories that could also be combined with TLOTR & Star Wars as well....


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 20, 2006)

Joora came out of hyperspace in orbit above Kashyyk. He looked around, and saw only Imperial ships. _Not good_, he thought. Quickly running through his options, Joora decided to have a go at handing Cheelo over to his employer. He was just flying cautiously towards the nearest Star Destroyer, when a message came over the intercom.


----------



## Miss Rainbow (Jun 22, 2006)

Lets see if we can find any alien lives from Earth, & other planets;......


----------

